# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Как добиться любимой женщины?

## Irina

*Никогда нельзя знать наверняка о вкусах партнерши заранее. Бывает, что и в ней найдется «ложка дегтя», которая всё портит. Поэтому, если уж случилось так, что ты не во вкусе возможной партнерши, то забудь её в любом случае. И точно так же стоит сделать, если она хоть в чём-то тебя не устраивает.

А теперь расслабься и вообрази, как славно всё у тебя будет получаться с женщинами, если ты будешь куролесить повсюду, имея ниже перечисленные установки в своей умной голове:*

1. Всегда держать себя в руках, иначе крышка. Думай, что делаешь.
2. Будь не таким, как все. Выделяйся, поражай воображение, имей какое-то особое качество.
3. Изучи все её сильные и слабые стороны, чтобы уметь на них играть.
4. Научись видеть себя и её – её глазами.
5. Умей льстить, умей вызывать жалость.
6. Пока она не стала полностью твоей, ни в коем случае не давай ей почувствовать всей силы своей любви: она должна быть постоянно не уверена в том, что ты не уйдешь в любой момент.
7. Поставь себя существом высшего порядка.
8. Берегись чувства принуждения, зависимости, обязанности по отношению к себе. Человеку свойственно стремиться к свободе – в данном случае это свобода выбора, свобода распоряжаться собой. А потому она может стремиться избавиться от тебя, даже если ты «лучший из всех» и очень нравишься ей.
9. Умей создать ситуацию и обстановку.
10. Умей ждать случай – и пользоваться им.
11. Никогда ничего не проси – должна захотеть сама.
12. Делай меньше подарков – не надо обязывать её ничем.
13. Никогда не отказывайся ни от чего, что она хочет сделать для тебя. Любят тех, для кого что-то делают, а не наоборот. Она должна реализовать в себе свои собственные хорошие стороны – и привязаться к тебе поэтому.
14. Помни: основной рычаг – самолюбие, основное средство – боль, основной приём – контрасты в обращении.
15. Умей сказать «нет» и уйти. Этим никогда ничего сразу не кончается. Откажись от малого сейчас, чтобы получить всё позднее.
16. Старайся не придумывать и не лгать, но никогда не открывай лжи – это может иметь самые скорбные последствия.
17. Добейся всего – но не смей травмировать её душу. Пользуйся любыми средствами! Игнорируй сопротивление!
18. Обрети культуру секса – как хочешь. Иначе окажется мерзость вместо обещанного блаженства.
19. Давай поводы для ревности, но чтобы они не подтвердились.
20. Умей показать ей своё презрение.
21. Не торопи события.
22. Разумеется, выжми всё из внешности, одежды, речи.
23. Перечитывай постоянно: Стендаль: «Красное и черное», «О любви»; Лермонтов: «Герой нашего времени»; Пруст: «Любовь Свана»; Гамсун: «Пан»…

----------

